# Sore Throat Remedies needed after vaping high nic



## herb1 (11/7/18)

Hey y'all

I went and upped nic on one of the shop juices that I bought to bring it up to 4.5mg from 3mg.
I used Scrawny Gecko (which I regret now).

After half a bottle, my throat is raw, feels like blisters

I tried Cepacol lozenges for three days now but still throat is painful when I swallow.
Even when I used 2mg juice to vape, the throat just dries out and feels worse.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Ruwaid (11/7/18)

Try using a menthol juice as it could help sooth the sore throat during this time. You could just be catching the cold man so normal flu meds and gargle with salt water. I know Andolex throat spray works wonders for me for a dry, sore throat.
Maybe ease off the vaping and/or higher nic juices until the infection is over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/7/18)

Menthol juice works well.other than that @Ruwaid gave good advice.
Try and add as much menthol as possible to the point before getting brain freeze

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tashy (11/7/18)

Mix honey, lemon juice and a little bit of hot water and sip it slowly. Always works for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (11/7/18)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> I went and upped nic on one of the shop juices that I bought to bring it up to 4.5mg from 3mg.
> I used Scrawny Gecko (which I regret now).
> ...


That’s quite concerning. Is it possible the Nic was old or off? IMO a jump from 3 to 4,5 strength Nic shouldn’t be that intense?
If you can, vape 0mg for a few days, even if it means you’ll vape a bit more...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SHiBBY (11/7/18)

I have had the exact same symptoms literally for the past two weeks. Thought it was a post nasal drip at first so just klapped the corenza, but when it didn't go away after two weeks I got concerned. Went to the doctor on Monday who could not see anything wrong, but my vocal chords were super sore. Felt like I was swallowing needles. Voice also started sounding in its chops. Three days sick leave and a combination of antibiotics and pain meds and Im finally recovering. I was afraid that it might be a nichrome allergy or something but for now it seems like seasonal bugs took the opportunity of a dry throat and went bos. Ill monitor it closely now to see if it reoccurs, in which case I'll have to start switching out coils and stuff to see whats causing it. Been vaping for 3 years now so not sure why I'm vrekking all of a sudden

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (11/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I have had the exact same symptoms literally for the past two weeks. Thought it was a post nasal drip at first so just klapped the corenza, but when it didn't go away after two weeks I got concerned. Went to the doctor on Monday who could not see anything wrong, but my vocal chords were super sore. Felt like I was swallowing needles. Voice also started sounding in its chops. Three days sick leave and a combination of antibiotics and pain meds and Im finally recovering. I was afraid that it might be a nichrome allergy or something but for now it seems like seasonal bugs took the opportunity of a dry throat and went bos. Ill monitor it closely now to see if it reoccurs, in which case I'll have to start switching out coils and stuff to see whats causing it. Been vaping for 3 years now so not sure why I'm vrekking all of a sudden



It's seasonal, I have allergy rhinitis and it's nasty stuff. First year I was here, I had to have antibiotics 3 times in a year. Now I just treat for colds and flu. 

Menthol juice works wonders for tickles and sore throats. I'm allergic to something but can't find the source for it. What I find worsens is non Menthol, heavy on the perfumey flavours and overly strong juices. That's why I diy my own juices. 

I had a nasty attack the other day - Menthol juices helped clear my sinuses and today as well, I just take sinuend for the pain.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SHiBBY (11/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> It's seasonal, I have allergy rhinitis and it's nasty stuff. First year I was here, I had to have antibiotics 3 times in a year. Now I just treat for colds and flu.
> 
> Menthol juice works wonders for tickles and sore throats. I'm allergic to something but can't find the source for it. What I find worsens is non Menthol, heavy on the perfumey flavours and overly strong juices. That's why I diy my own juices.
> 
> I had a nasty attack the other day - Menthol juices helped clear my sinuses and today as well, I just take sinuend for the pain.



Well, I can confirm that it got exponentially worse right after a juice change to something I haven't vaped before. Not sure what the culprit ingredient was but I'm vaping Scotchies at the moment which is going down like a homesick mole, so I'll stick to the tried and tested flavours for the time being.

Just got my Pulse 80W today so throat must cope, I'm not putting my vaping on pause now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/7/18)

Oh and drink lots of water... Dehydration makes it worse

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## herb1 (12/7/18)

Thanks guys
I cleaned coil and re-wicked and switched to 3mg Melk! and the throat is good to go...


----------



## RainstormZA (12/7/18)

Tashy said:


> Mix honey, lemon juice and a little bit of hot water and sip it slowly. Always works for me.



Add whiskey at night. It helps with sleep too. An ex used to mix this with disprin in for me years ago - worked very well.


----------



## herb1 (12/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Add whiskey at night. It helps with sleep too. An ex used to mix this with disprin in for me years ago - worked very well.


Don't think that my imaam would approve

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/7/18)

got sore throat I think, no cough only an itchy throat. These things are new to me as never had these problems in India. 
To make menthol eliquid is it fine if I use FA artic winter ?? I have TFA koolada too, can that be used ??
I think @Silver mentioned once about making nicotine eliquid with menthol from a pharmacy and mixing it with PG, is this the same as FA artic winter, which one is better ?


----------



## Andre (16/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> got sore throat I think, no cough only an itchy throat. These things are new to me as never had these problems in India.
> To make menthol eliquid is it fine if I use FA artic winter ?? I have TFA koolada too, can that be used ??
> I think @Silver mentioned once about making nicotine eliquid with menthol from a pharmacy and mixing it with PG, is this the same as FA artic winter, which one is better ?


FA Artic Menthol is good to use. Not Koolada, it could irritate your throat. Menthol from a pharmacy is probably menthol crystals, which you have to dissolve in PG - strength is dependent on how much you dissolve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (16/7/18)

I've worked through an entire week of antibiotics which gave me my voice back, but my larynx is still on fire with no improvement in sight. I wonder if I had a little piece of clipped wire chilling on my deck take a ride up on a strong drag and impaled itself somewhere along the way? Or perhaps I just have laryngitis which was not sorted out by the antibiotics I took, who knows.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/7/18)

Andre said:


> FA Artic Menthol is good to use. Not Koolada, it could irritate your throat. Menthol from a pharmacy is probably menthol crystals, which you have to dissolve in PG - strength is dependent on how much you dissolve.


whats the recommended VG\PG ratio and percentage of Fa arctic winter concentrate for making this juice, I am not adding any flavours or nic.


----------



## Andre (16/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> whats the recommended VG\PG ratio and percentage of Fa arctic winter concentrate for making this juice, I am not adding any flavours or nic.


PG/VG ratio depends on you preference. I like to go high PG for a cold because of the anti-bacterial and ant-viral effect of PG. As high as 90% PG. FA Menthol percentage really depends on your capacity for the cold burn, but 2.0% should probably do it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/7/18)

mixed a 40:60 witrh 2%, cant feel the menthol at all. What surprised me is that even with the PG so high, the throat hit is zero. My throat is in a real bad situation i think. Raising the concentrate to 5%


----------



## Raindance (16/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> mixed a 40:60 witrh 2%, cant feel the menthol at all. What surprised me is that even with the PG so high, the throat hit is zero. My throat is in a real bad situation i think. Raising the concentrate to 5%


Noooo! Give the menthol a couple of hours to develop! I have made this mistake before.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> mixed a 40:60 witrh 2%, cant feel the menthol at all. What surprised me is that even with the PG so high, the throat hit is zero. My throat is in a real bad situation i think. Raising the concentrate to 5%



WS-23 with mint or peppermint. Now thats a great way to soothe a tickling throat. Worked well for me when I caught a chest flu a few months ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> WS-23 with mint or peppermint. Now thats a great way to soothe a tickling throat. Worked well for me when I caught a chest flu a few months ago


Got ws23 but no pepermint. Will wait for a few hours for the menthol to develop

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Got ws23 but no pepermint. Will wait for a few hours for the menthol to develop


Actually in fact I used sweet strawberry, sweet cream and WS-23... Black ice with fruit is nice too

Reactions: Like 1


----------

